# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Dubbi Fallimento SRL

## Nettuno1973

Buongiorno a tutti,
chiedo a voi del forum per avere un parere visto che Notai/avvocato/commercialista mi hanno dato 3 versioni differenti .... 
Situazione :
Societa SRL capitale soc 12000 Iv
2 soci 75% e 25% 
i soci hanno firmato per garanzia personale un fido bancario di 20000euro (gia utilizzato) + un finanziamento da 50000 garantito a metà da un associazione di categoria e per il restante 50% dai 2 soci.
Non esisto altre firme da parte nostra quali garanti dei debiti societari. 
Visto il perido e visto che la società risulta costantemente in perdita mi è stato consigliato di portare i libri in tribunale e dichiarare fallimento. 
Da quanto conosco io.. le srl rispondono solo con il capitale sociale a meno che non abbiano firmato come garanti personali (banca e finanziamento). 
Quello che avevo in mente io era accendere un mutuo sulla casa di mia proprieta (libera da vincoli), per avere liquidità necessaria, prima della richiesta di fallimento, versare il valore corrispondente al fido in banca per riportare il saldo del cc a 0, a questo punto dichiarare fallimento.
La banca dovrebbe chiedermi di saldare il finanziamento che pagherò con i restanti soldi richiesti a seguito del mutuo (solo il 50% perche il resto e garantito da associazione) e per il resto dei fornitori si rivolgeranno al capitale sociale (ivi compreso il tfr di una delle dipendenti). 
Questa era l'idea... 
ora avvocato e commercialista danno versioni diverse
addirittura il notaio mi dice che cmq i fornitori possono rivalersi anche sulla mia casa e anche sull'usufrutto di mia mamma su altra casa non di sua proprietà... 
voi cosa ne dite? aiutatemi... perchè oltre ad avre una situazione orrenda.. mi avvalgo di collaboratori poco affidabili ... 
Grazie

----------


## nikoneffedue

Se lei è amministratore certo che possono rivalersi sulla sua casa. Il tfr del dipendente è anche un credito privilegiato. Nella sua situazione, se ho capito bene le premesse, le conviene trovare al più presto un professionista serio dal quale farsi assistere, visto che non è soddisfatto dei suoi. Saluti

----------


## cesabas

che c'entra che è amministratore? se ha seguito una condotta corretta che colpa gli si può fare?

----------


## Nettuno1973

sono sono l'amministrazione ma in 2 anni di attività non ho mai nemmeno preso il mio compenso per non gravare sui conti societari tentando di salvaguardare almeno le dipendenti. 
Inoltre la SRL non dovrebbe essere a responsabilità limitata?? perchè si fa riferimento alla casa (bene personale che non rientra nel capitale sociale?)... se non e cosi perchè aprire una srl che a questo punto avrebbe le stesse caratteristiche di una snc????

----------


## Luca Bi

> sono sono l'amministrazione ma in 2 anni di attività non ho mai nemmeno preso il mio compenso per non gravare sui conti societari tentando di salvaguardare almeno le dipendenti. 
> Inoltre la SRL non dovrebbe essere a responsabilità limitata?? perchè si fa riferimento alla casa (bene personale che non rientra nel capitale sociale?)... se non e cosi perchè aprire una srl che a questo punto avrebbe le stesse caratteristiche di una snc????

  La Srl tutela i soci che non rispondo col proprio patrimonio, ma solo con al quota sottoscritta. 
Per gli amministratori il discorso è diverso. Se l'amministratore amministra correttamente, non può subire danni, anche se la società chiude in perdita. I soci, ovviamente, rispondono per legaranzie personali prestate a favore della società. 
Se l'amministratore non amministra correttamente, può essere costretto a pagare personalmente i danni. Se la società deve essere chiusa, il continuare l'attività sociale è considerata una colpa dell'amministratore, che, pertanto rischia sia l'azione di responsabilità civile che ilr eato di bancarotta in caso di fallimento.  
Nella situazione descritta, l'amministratore dovrebbe prendere atto dell'impossibilità di proseguire l'attività sociale ed iniziare la liqudazione. 
La scelta di dichaiarar eil proprio fallimento viene nel caso in cui la liquidazione sia impossibile.

----------


## Nettuno1973

infatti preso atto che cosi non si può andare avabti la soluzione è lil fallimento..
la mia preoccupazione era solo per i beni personali (casa mia) e Usufrutto su altra casa di mia mamma... 
mi faccio prestare i soldi dalla banca saldo i debiti a cui ho prestato una garanzia e chiudo.. per gli altri si rivolgeranno al capitale sociale..
corretto? 
ovviamente nel caso di buona gestione come la mia...

----------


## Nettuno1973

Nessuno sa dirmi se è una cosa fattibile? o se vado incontro a qualche grana per aver privilegiato le banche in sede di fallimento rispetto ad altri fornitori?

----------


## cesabas

Da ignorante...
ma perchè vuoi rimettere in società i soldi?? Quando la società non pagherà più le banche verranno a chiederti i soldi e a quel punto verserai quanto dovuto..

----------


## Nettuno1973

era un idea che avevo io.. per evitare che prima di tutto le banche aggredissero la mia casa... 
e cmq il mutuo lo devo fare prima del fallimento altrimento non me lo darebbero mai... 
quindi tu faresti :
Mutuo
tengo i soldi
faccio fallimento
la banca mi viene a chiedere 
e a quel punto saldo.. 
giusto?

----------


## Luca Bi

I soldi alle banche, visto che sei garante, li puoi mettere anche personalmente. 
Il miglior consiglio da darti è di farti assistere da un  professionsita di fiducia per lo svolgimento della liquidazione limitando i possibili danni.

----------

